# What are your top 3 tobaccos?



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I know this is a hard one for most pipesters, but imagine you're packing for a very long trip and you can only take 3 blends of baccy with you. What would you pack?

As of today, mine are:
1, SG Squadron Leader
2, McClelland Grey Havens
3, Esoterica Penzance


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Brothers.. and any Sisters too 

Hmm. 

I would have to say right now that my top three are actually a top 5.
( and that is pushing it . LOL) 

1) Full Virginia Flake
2) Esoterica Stonehaven
3) Anniversary Cake
4) 1792 Flake
5) Escudo Navy Deluxe

I could keep going... Pinning down even 5 is difficult) 

( Lane 1Q is also a closet favorite.. shhh) 

Peace. 

Vin


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

My tastes vary depending on weather and mood, but right up there on my list are:

1. H&H Anniversary Kake
2. H&H Ten to Midnight
3. G&H Bob's Chocolate flake + Frog Morton Across the Pond (I'll separate them so I can smoke them separately).


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

1- Frog Morton
2- Chelsea Morning
3- Commonwealth


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

PS Luxury Navy Flake
CD Haunted Bookshop
Newfound Blend from the Gatlinburlier in TN. It's a classic burley and bright, good for smoking anytime.
I still need to try Anni Kake, Stonehaven and Escudo. From what I've seen on this site and TR, one of those might make the list in the future.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Stonehaven
Stonehaven
Stonehaven


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine are currently:

1) Frog Morton on the Town
2) Artisan's Blend
3) Chelsea Morning


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Right now, mostly at work during the day ...

1) Epiphany with and without a little Tambo added
2) Quiet Nights
3) A.M. Pipe mostly with 50% Tambo ..


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Right now, mostly at work during the day ...
> 
> 1) Epiphany with and without a little Tambo added


Hmmmm, very, very, interesting. Can you elaborate on this concoction? I keep procrastinating on getting some Tambolaka. I really need to pull the trigger.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

1: Escudo
2: Stonehaven
3: Mclelland 3OAKS


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Afternoon Brothers.. and any Sisters too


Where the heck have you been, Vin? Don't do that!

Let's see...since Siv mentioned "today", I'll play; I'm still too new at this after a year and a half or so to make any definitive statements...

1. Union Square
2. Grand Oriental: Drama Reserve
3. Ferndown Yellow & Brown

But, as I say, that's just today. A month from now, maybe none of these are on the list...who knows?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oooh this is tough.

As of right now, and in no particular order,

Full Virginia Flake
1792 Flake
Dunbar


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Sugar Barrel
Frog Morton On the Town
Black Forest


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 4 that are always open 

Dunhill Royal Yacht
Wessex Brigade Campaign Dark Flake
Rattrays HOTW
Esucudo


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Still a newbie here with just a few months under my belt and I have FVF and Escudo aging but still haven't cracked one open to try.. But right now if I could ONLY take three with me

C&D Bayou Morning
H&H House of Lords
H&H Classic Burley Kake

That would cover most of my moods... I still have a ton more to try but these three are getting alot of play with me. Sometimes I do like just a TOUCH of latakia though so C&D Plantation Evening was really bucking to switch out with HoL.... 

It will probably be different next month... If not next week  
Mike


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

In no particular order, I'd probably be happy for a good while with tins of Standard Mixture Medium, University Flake, and maybe Light Flake.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

GL Pease Charing Cross
Dan Tobacco "The Malthouse"
Park Lane Red Paramour


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

MacB Vanilla Cream
Anni Kake
Bozwell's Best Burley
(also Peter Heinrich Dark Strong Flake)


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I would probably take a VA, a burley, and an english. I have a pretty good cellar going and I haven't sampled much yet, so the VA and English will probably be completely different choices next year.

VA - maybe Hal o the Wynd, after only one bowl! Seems like a good all dayer.
Burley - Solani Aged Burley Flake
English - Penzance


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

At this time:
Exhausted Rooster
Union Square
Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

That would be:
Dunhill 965
Dunhill London Mixture
Peterson Old Dublin


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll name the top for the types.

FVF
Christmas Cheer 09
Penzance
Boswell Berry Cobbler


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that really is a tough one hmmm
for me 
PS LTF
MacBaren's Navy flake
PS dux bulleye's
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

1) Stonehaven
2) SG Full Virginia Flake
3) Tambolaka


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Stonehaven
PS LNF
Reiner long golden flake


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Reiner LGF
Solani ABF
Rattrays Red Rap.

Not necessarily my 3 faves but 3 that are different enough from each other to satisfy whatever short term cravings I'd have on a vacation trip.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

This is easy since I don't have a very deep well of experience....

Top 3:

Dark Star
Blackwoods Flake
McConnell's Scottish Flake

3 on a trip:

Stonehaven
Tambolaka
Best Brown Flake

...just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Anni Kake
Orlik Dark Kentucky
Frog Morton


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Reiners LGF
C&D Bayou Morning
MacBaren Dark Twist


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm too new at this to have three favorites, but I just tried GL Pease Westminster, and it was fantastic.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's the popularity chart as of this post...


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool chart, Siv!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-FVF
-1792
-ABF

Honorable Mentions:

-Tambolaka
-Bracken Flake
-3P's
-Kajun Kake
-JFG Brown Flake
-Stonehaven


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Variables said:


> Hmmmm, very, very, interesting. Can you elaborate on this concoction? I keep procrastinating on getting some Tambolaka. I really need to pull the trigger.


Certainly, but it is very complex and precise. 

I take a big-ass-fat pinch of Epiphany and add a pinch about half that size of Tambo to it. Stir it around (with my right index finger until well blended) and leave it sealed in a can over night. Next morning it is my 0545 eye-opener at work, with a big hot S T R O N G cup of black coffee. The coffee has not chance to compete.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I do not like a limit of 3. Let's just get that out of the way up front. A more reasonable limit would be something like a dozen. But I'll play along anyway...

SG Golden Glow
Squadron Leader
Esoterica Dunbar


Rounding out my delicious dozen would be:

HOTW
OGS
FVF
Stonehaven
LNF
H&H LJ Heart Virginia
H&H Rolando's Own
H&H Classic Burley Kake
and 1 heavy, dark, strong blend...1792 or Tambo.....tough choice but Tambolaka gets the nod.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Penzance
Westminster 
Prince Albert


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now....
Stonehaven
University Flake
HOTW
-----
Honorable Mentions
SPC Plum Pudding
PS LTF
PS LNF
Mac Baren Vanilla Creme is my aromatic guilty pleasure...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Siv said:


> Here's the popularity chart as of this post...


Wow...great chart! Somebody please bump this man; I'm past my limit 

(which has never happened before...there have been some great posts here lately!).

My top 3 would have to be Early Morning Pipe, 1776 Tavern, and Obsidian (yes, really). If I had to add an aromatic, I'd knock off Obsidian and throw on Savannah.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

C&D Opening Night
Union Square
PS Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

1. C&D Blockade Runner (I have some)
2. C&D Buffalo Soldier (I have some)
3. SG Chocolate Flake (don't have any)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'm a NPS but must say so far mine are:

Squadron Leader
Stonehaven
Union Square

& Sugar Barrel, Tambo the list goes on..How do I stop?????

Not necessarily in that order. There are many I've yet to try and can only imagine what I'm in for. The 1792 Flake, Full Virginia Flake, Dunhill just top name a few~!Wow, what an experience!!!!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

1.Boswell's Northwoods
2. H&H Anni Kake
3. Frogmorton


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Erik Nording-Fox Hound
965 Match (Hearth & Home)
Plum Pudding


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't tried a lot of blends, but of the ones I've tried the following are my faves:

1792 Flake
Escudo
Erinmore Flake


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Frog Morton
Penzance
SG Balkan Flake


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I'll play along. No particular order.

*1.* Carter Hall (If I take a pipe along, CH is always in the bag. Can't beat it for a good dependable smoke)

*2.* Sam Gawith FVF

*3.* Boswells Berry Cobbler (I love this stuff for an after dinner smoke on a cool night).

:smoke2:


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 23, 2009)

right now in the early autumn in southern finland:

1: Dunnhill - My Mixture 965
2: Peterson - 3p's Peterson Perfect Plug
3: Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake

Going towards latakia blends when the weather cools down, cant wait to finally open some -new to me- latakia blend tins.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

So far out of the limited baccy I've tried these make the top three. 

H&H Butternut Burley
H&H Namaste
Jesse's Own


----------

